# Pregnant or no?



## Tlambert95 (Oct 16, 2012)

Ok so I don't have a lot of experience with goats as small as our Ms Rosie is. I also have a billy who is as small as her named Levi but he is a whole nother story. Anyhow Rosie and Levi did the deed I know for certain in October. He is such a little tyrant. Looking at her now though wondering if maybe she was actually was bred sooner as it was possible cause she was with him in August before I got them. I am so confused and she is a first timer and Idk she just always looks so round to me. She is a pygmy as well as levi who is also just as short as her. They are both about as high at the wethers as a milk jug. Scares me how small they both really are but very healthy. Anyhow here are some pictures of her. Side shots hind shots and all.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

It's hard to tell from the tummy since they're such round little things. :laugh: I'll be asking the same question in a month or so!


----------



## countrygirl17 (Nov 4, 2012)

You can do a pregnancy test if you are unsure.


----------



## Tlambert95 (Oct 16, 2012)

I was hoping not to pull blood on her. She is so dang small. Guess I will have to do it.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

I am not seeing anything from the vulva picture that is saying she is pregnant, at this point I would say NOT pregnant. Although if she is less than 6 or 8 weeks bred, some can be really hard to tell. 

But in my experience it is rare for a doe not to become pregnant from a confirmed breeding, So since you for sure saw her being bred, and it probably only puts her 4 or 6 weeks pregnant, I would say she probably is pregnant, just not showing any clear signs yet. Another month would make a big difference 

Good luck with her.


----------



## Tlambert95 (Oct 16, 2012)

20kidsonhill said:


> I am not seeing anything from the vulva picture that is saying she is pregnant, at this point I would say NOT pregnant. Although if she is less than 6 or 8 weeks bred, some can be really hard to tell.
> 
> But in my experience it is rare for a doe not to become pregnant from a confirmed breeding, So since you for sure saw her being bred, and it probably only puts her 4 or 6 weeks pregnant, I would say she probably is pregnant, just not showing any clear signs yet. Another month would make a big difference
> 
> Good luck with her.


I am to impatient for my own good lol. She always has been a little round but for whatever reason the last week or so she just seems even larger. If she is pregnant I am going to have to roll her around lol.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

She looks to be around a year old... do you know her exact age?
I agree that if you saw a confirmed breeding and she hasn't shown sign of heat, you can assume that she is bred and settled. Be sure to mark that date and count forward 145 days, that will give you the time frame to be watching her closely.
Also...get a pic of her again in a month, if she is settled...there will be definate changes.


----------



## Tlambert95 (Oct 16, 2012)

She will be 1 in December. She is a silly little girl. I have her time already on my calendar and I have not seen her come back into season I just don't want her to have to big of kids. I have already cut her feed down to basically nothing and hay so that when the time comes she is already use to the lower ration so her kids don't grow to much. I need to get something to compare her to in size and take a picture. She is the smallest goat I have ever seen.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Genetics play a big role in size... as does adequate nutrition during the first 6 months.
She looks healthy and though may be small to you, she may be a normal sized doe. My 8 month old nigerian doeling is currently at 16 1/2 inches at the withers and weighs 51 pounds... she also had benefit of nursing mama til she was 5 months old.
Since you do have a breed date, you can adjust her feed amounts according to her pregnancy... I use a plan that has really worked well in the last 3 years here, previous years,. my pygmy and pygmy/nigerian cross kids were big at birth...even multiples weighed on average 4-5lbs, mama's had to work harder to get them born. With the way I grain now, no grain the first 2 months then 1 cup once a day with alfalfa hay and minerals available, then cut the feed by half in the last 3 weeks, my kids have been normal sizes at 2.5 to 3.5 lbs with single kids being around 4lbs instead of 5. I up the grain after delivery for lactation and it's helped immensely with keeping kids at a great rate of growth.


----------



## Tlambert95 (Oct 16, 2012)

liz said:


> Genetics play a big role in size... as does adequate nutrition during the first 6 months.
> She looks healthy and though may be small to you, she may be a normal sized doe. My 8 month old nigerian doeling is currently at 16 1/2 inches at the withers and weighs 51 pounds... she also had benefit of nursing mama til she was 5 months old.
> Since you do have a breed date, you can adjust her feed amounts according to her pregnancy... I use a plan that has really worked well in the last 3 years here, previous years,. my pygmy and pygmy/nigerian cross kids were big at birth...even multiples weighed on average 4-5lbs, mama's had to work harder to get them born. With the way I grain now, no grain the first 2 months then 1 cup once a day with alfalfa hay and minerals available, then cut the feed by half in the last 3 weeks, my kids have been normal sizes at 2.5 to 3.5 lbs with single kids being around 4lbs instead of 5. I up the grain after delivery for lactation and it's helped immensely with keeping kids at a great rate of growth.


Rosie is about 18 inc at the withers. I have not weighed her recently. I should do that though. She is fairly heavy though for as small as she is. She and Levi are the original goats for our property and omg I love them. Rosie has this funny little baaa and levi is such a tyrant for as little as he is. Grandpas present to the granddaughters.

She is basically getting a handful of feed and less then quarter cup alfalfa pellets only currently but all the timothy hay she wants and grass/forage. I may cut out the feed all together though. She doesn't really need it I just like to treat them.


----------

